# Fake nails



## tashbash (Feb 2, 2006)

I have a question. I want to get my nails done because they are really short and ugly because I bite them. Anyway, my question is: Do they have whole nails they can put on at the salon or just tips. Mine are really short but I really really want to get some fake ones put on cause I have a lot of stuff coming up soon. Or do they put fake nails on short nails like mine?


----------



## Cirean (Feb 2, 2006)

They will put the tips on the edge then backfill the nailbed with acrylic. I've seen friends with wee nubs get them done, you'll be fine as long as your nails aren't too thin.

Mine are too thin so after the grind them down they usually split, which hurts like heck!


----------



## pieced (Feb 2, 2006)

I've had fake nails, and the technology they use is amazing. If you have short nails, they can just add acrylic to the tip of the nails to hold the extention in place. I don't know if you get my point, so it's not a problem even if you have really short nails.

Here are some sites to help you understand what I mean: 
http://www.hooked-on-nails.com/artificialnails.html
http://www.hooked-on-nails.com/acrylic.html
They will do this process where a put a special kind of paper to get the desired shape and length to mould the nail over your nail, so it looks as natural as possible.
http://www.videoshelf.com/item_images/6057_P6.jpg
http://www.videoshelf.com/item_images/6057_P12.jpg

Good luck, and do post picks of how it turned out.:icon_smil


----------



## Retro-Violet (Feb 2, 2006)

my sister got fake nails, and i remember she liked it until she realized that it destroyed her nails.

i wont go near fake ones personally.


----------



## tashbash (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks for all of the responses ladies! I am not worried about them messing up my real nails because my nails always break right off when I try to grow them out anyway. So me having long real nails is never an option.

I am excited now. I am going to find somewhere and get them done ASAP! Thanks ladies.


----------



## sweetface18 (Feb 3, 2006)

they don't usually put the whole tip all the way to your nail beds. they place it on the tip and build the acrylic on top of that. theres a lot of options to choose from. if you don't want to add length, you can jus add a coat of acrylic on top of your own nails and let it grow from there.


----------



## Summer (Feb 3, 2006)

ITA! with this.

They always ruin the natural nail bed. Too bad because they look so nice, but they leave the natural nail in horrible condition. I don't bother with them anymore.


----------



## sherice (Feb 4, 2006)

They have both. But let me tell you...it will ruin your nail. Once they come off your back to where you started only worse. :icon_sad:


----------



## Jennifer (Feb 4, 2006)

i love acrylics and i took mine off a few weeks ago because i couldn't afford it right now. you really get addicted to them and it's a pain in the ass to take off, but i always go to the salon to take it off or soak them off and it's very minimal damage. it's about $5. ask them to SOAK it off. you'll sit there for an hour, but it's worth it!


----------



## butterflyblue (Feb 5, 2006)

I like them also, I am a nail biter too-I just had them on for about 7 months and then just had them taken off about 3 weeks ago. They do make your nails weaker initially, but then they grow out they are back to normal in about 4-5 weeks of nail growth.

I use Sally Hansen hard as nails and that helps alot. I love they way they look, and I will put them back on in about 4 weeks once the weather starts warming up! :clap


----------



## tinypinkbubbles (Feb 5, 2006)

Hello all-

I have had fake nails off and on for 13 years now and while after they are initially taken off, they are thin and weak...But after a few weeks they go back to normal...My mom, on the other hand, has had fake nails on and off over 30 years and they now grow in bent and crooked...Of course, nail technology has changed alot in those years...Fake nails are fun...


----------

